# Guitar chord tremolo



## bryla (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi guys,
I'm writing for classical guitar and I was wondering if I could get the guitar to perfom a kind of whispering bisbigliando like chord tremolo.

Does this work or would you do it differently?
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bu4vufs9j90hbht/Skærmbillede 2017-10-05 21.27.00.png?dl=0

Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## Maximvs (Oct 6, 2017)

bryla said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm writing for classical guitar and I was wondering if I could get the guitar to perfom a kind of whispering bisbigliando like chord tremolo.
> 
> Does this work or would you do it differently?
> ...


Hi Thomas,

I am not a guitarist but I doubt that the chord you wrote can be performed on a guitar as a tremolo... normally the bisbigliando technique, which is used on the harp, is performed on 2-3 notes. As a side note, this is an interesting and informative video on the bisbigliando technique on the harp ().

As far as the guitar is concerned, the 'tremolo' technique is often used on 2 notes and possibly 3 notes, a guitarist will be able to assist you better on this. The chord you wrote may be played using the 'Rasgueado' technique on the guitar, which I believe is possible on every dynamic level.

Cheers, Max


----------



## bryla (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks Max!
It was something along the line of rasqueado I was looking for!


----------



## Maximvs (Oct 7, 2017)

bryla said:


> Thanks Max!
> It was something along the line of rasqueado I was looking for!


You are very much welcome...
Take care, Mx


----------



## Maximvs (Oct 17, 2017)

douggibson said:


> Hey Max !!


Hi Dough... will be in touch soon


----------

